# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Konkludimet sipas deduksionit dhe induksionit.?

## blendaa

Metoda deduktive është ai veprim mendor, me anë dhe në bazë të të cilit nga e përgjithshmja nxirret e veqanta dhe e përveqmja.
           Për shembull:   "Të gjithë njerzit janë të vdekshëm"
                                    "Sokrati është njeri"
  nxirret përfundimi se edhe "Sokrati është i vdekshëm" ose 
                                    "Të gjithë trupat kanë peshë"
                                    "Druri është trup"
konkludimi deduktiv     "Druri ka peshë"

     Deduksioni është njëra ndër metodat themelore të hulumtimit shkencor, por edhe e argumentimit, të përgënjeshtrimit dhe të njohjes, në përgjithsi. Metodën deduktive mund ta përcaktojmë si mënyrë e caktuar e njohjes së të vërtetave të veqanta në bazë të të vërtetave të përgjithshme.Metoda deduktive ka karakter analitik ngase ajo të përgjithshmen e zbërthen në të veqanta e të përveqme.

   E kundërta e metodës deduktive është metoda induktive. Në kët rast nga e përveqmja dhe e veqanta arrijmë në të përgjithshmen. 
    Për shembull:    "Toka është planet"
                             "Toka bën pjesë në sistemin djellor"
 kurse konkludimi sipas induksionit   "Planetet janë pjesë të sistemit djellor"


     Mund të më jepni ndonjë shembull tjeter(ndonjë konkludim) lidhur me metoden deduktive dhe atë induktive.

----------


## Pratolini

Po patjeter ! Te sugjeroj meqe te pelqeka dhe Sokrati, librin Republika. Eshte i mbushur vetem me deduksione.

----------

